# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  سوال توان و معادله سخت!

## NaKayama

سلامی به گرمی مهتاب!
این سوال توان!

اینم که انصافا اعصاب خوردکنه...

----------


## Saeed735

اسم سختو نیار تو دنیا هیچی سخت نیست معادله بسیار ساده ای هست

----------


## NaKayama

> اسم سختو نیار تو دنیا هیچی سخت نیست معادله بسیار ساده ای هست


*اوکی آرکاداش...
حل کن فیض ببریم...
*

----------


## jarvis

اولی 2رادیکال3 میشه. دومی هم k=2  است.

----------


## NaKayama

> اولی 2رادیکال3 میشه. دومی هم k=2  است.


اولی جوابش 6 میشه
دومی رو درست گفتی برادر...
میتونی راه حل دومیو بنویسی..؟

----------


## likeastatue

> اولی 2رادیکال3 میشه. دومی هم k=2  است.




دم شما گرم.

جای بسی تبریک داره :Yahoo (1): 
فندق من که نتونست جواب بده :Yahoo (12):

----------


## jarvis

عزیز میشه سوال اولو یه چک بکنی اصلا صورتشو درست نوشتی

----------


## jarvis

> اولی جوابش 6 میشه
> دومی رو درست گفتی برادر...
> میتونی راه حل دومیو بنویسی..؟


طولانیه روش حل رو داشته باش: مخرج هارو در k ضرب کن حالا سه تا معادله داری که طرف راستش ak , bk , ck  است حالا طرفین رو باهم جمع کن خب تا الان جواب خودش باید چشمک بزنه!
سوال اول رو یه چک بکن 6 اصلا نمیخوره شاید صورتو غلط نوشتی.

----------


## NaKayama

> طولانیه روش حل رو داشته باش: مخرج هارو در k ضرب کن حالا سه تا معادله داری که طرف راستش ak , bk , ck  است حالا طرفین رو باهم جمع کن خب تا الان جواب خودش باید چشمک بزنه!
> سوال اول رو یه چک بکن 6 اصلا نمیخوره شاید صورتو غلط نوشتی.


دادا بازم چک کردم...همینه صورت سوال...جوابشم نوشته 6...

----------


## jarvis

> دادا بازم چک کردم...همینه صورت سوال...جوابشم نوشته 6...


میشه بگی این سوال ها رو از کجا میاری؟

----------


## likeastatue

> میشه بگی این سوال ها رو از کجا میاری؟


بگو مال کدوم مبحثه؟؟ تست هوشه؟ :Yahoo (94): 
من 1700 تا t زدم به همچین چیزی بر نخوردم :Yahoo (21): 
کلا دیدمو نسبت به ریاضی عوض کرد.

----------


## mkh-ana

سوال اول خیلی راحته!

اول با اتحاد مزدوج قسمت اول رو تجزیه میکنیم.بعد به راحتی هر چه تمام تر با حل دو معادله و دو مجهول سوال حل میشه.

فردا با ورد جاشو میفرستم
شب خوش

----------


## jarvis

> سوال اول خیلی راحته!
> 
> اول با اتحاد مزدوج قسمت اول رو تجزیه میکنیم.بعد به راحتی هر چه تمام تر با حل دو معادله و دو مجهول سوال حل میشه.
> 
> فردا با ورد جاشو میفرستم
> شب خوش


درسته اما من وقتی جایگذاری می کنم در نمیاد مشکل چیه؟

----------


## NaKayama

> سوال اول خیلی راحته!
> 
> اول با اتحاد مزدوج قسمت اول رو تجزیه میکنیم.بعد به راحتی هر چه تمام تر با حل دو معادله و دو مجهول سوال حل میشه.
> 
> فردا با ورد جاشو میفرستم
> شب خوش


ممنون از راهنماییت...با توجه به این نکته ای که گفتی خودم حلش کردم...

بقیش با دستگاه دو معادله دو مجهولی یا حتی ذهنی حل میشه...

----------

